# Duck commander products



## jw23033 (Dec 22, 2015)

Alright, I'll probably catch a lot of crap for this. But what's so wrong with liking or using products that duck commander makes.


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 22, 2015)

Nothing if it works for you, it lasts, and doesn't cost an arm and a leg.. 
A lot of people seem to carry a grudge against them because of "what they've done to duck hunting"  don't worry about those people.  It's your money. Spend it how you like.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 22, 2015)

Great post above.  They have good products, and to be honest, I'd just as soon support them as some of the other folks, at least they ain't scared to profess their faith and beliefs.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2015)

I've had an old plastic DC call for years.  It ain't bad for what I paid for it.

They entered into a lot of marketing agreements where they are paid for the use of their name.  Some of the stuff is good stuff and some of it is junk.  The same is true of drake.


----------



## dom (Dec 22, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I've had an old plastic DC call for years.  It ain't bad for what I paid for it.
> 
> They entered into a lot of marketing agreements where they are paid for the use of their name.  Some of the stuff is good stuff and some of it is junk.  The same is true of drake.



or anyone for that matter. Even RNT has some calls that i dont like.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 22, 2015)

Aint nothing wrong with using there stuff, Some of these GIRLS on here have to have something to quack about at all times so just ignore them.

The ones that complain about them are the ones........................  AWWW nevermind.

MUUURRRYYYYY   CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jritchey65 (Dec 22, 2015)

I dont find anything wrong with them at all...people just have to complain about something at all times.  Either you spent too much on drake, dirty bird, RNT, etc. or your just getting into hunting and dont know anything because you have duck commander calls and an academy sports max-5 jacket and waders.  No matter what you have or how you hunt there are people that are gonna have something to say either way. 

Ive have watched many of the duck commanders videos and they are awesome to watch.  They actually focus on hunting and life in general rather than talking about the latest fashion in duck hunting and making sure you have the right equipment and you will kill birds every hunt.  The Duck Dynasty tv show has given them a bad name for duck hunting I believe.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Dec 22, 2015)

It's  not the Robertsons or the equipment that they market (make or lend their name to); as mentioned above.  Because of their popularity they have drawn a group of people in to hunting that don't have a clue.  Much like the Harley craze of the mid to late 90's. And because of this group not understanding the ethics of hunting, and not seeking out guidance, just going out and blasting away at anything that fly's, sitting up on top of other hunters, not learning to blow a call before attempting to on the hunt; they got labeled the Duck Dynasty Group. 

jmho


----------



## Coopersdad0614 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yup most folks just don't like em because as soon as their show got popular everyone and their brother decided to be a "duck hunter". So now DC is the brand of the new guy to hunting so to speak. I've never had any of their stuff. But I also only get to hunt wood duck holes and don't really need calls. But heck they use their stuff and they shoot a bunch of ducks so they can't be too bad. They are some classy dudes too. Like the guys above said. I think most folks just need something to complain about.


----------



## pine floor (Dec 25, 2015)

Just hunt and be proud. They worked for it,still same people vidieo or not. Just a bunch of family that made it happen.Thats all I have to say that one.


----------



## Graffam (Dec 26, 2015)

I've got a DC jacket I paid $40 for and have been wearing 5 years now, for the money it's one of the best hunting products I've ever bought.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2015)

Nothing wrong with the products but I don't watch the tv show


----------



## mmcdani (Dec 26, 2015)

I have 3 RNT calls all over 100 $, on my lanyard I have a DC original. and a DC wood duck call and they sound as good or better


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2015)

They get blamed for ruining duck hunting, same as rock music is blamed for crime. Kinda silly really.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 27, 2015)

Lol.  I think you should buy and wear it. Kinda like a student driver warning sticker on cars.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 27, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> They get blamed for ruining duck hunting, same as rock music is blamed for crime. Kinda silly really.


 I will bet your on the payroll


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 27, 2015)

DD has got me interested in hunting ducks. Can someone help me with locating ducks in middle GA around Thomaston? I got a duck call for Chritmas and am ready to do some shooting.


----------



## Coopersdad0614 (Dec 27, 2015)

Glad you're getting into it. Be careful asking about spots around here. Cyber scouting is a no no. Try your WMA's in the area. Don't know if there are any ducks around but big lazer is in your back yard. I'd advise leaving the duck call at home for now until you sound like a duck. Ought to just need some waders, a gun, steel shot and a hole with a few ducks coming to it. Around here most ducks are resident ducks. They know where they are going already. Just find where they are going. And be courteous on public land. Read some of the posts on here to learn about land ethics and what not.


----------



## b rad (Dec 28, 2015)

where is a good honey hole at where i can get  some ducks ive never duck hunted but watch duck dynasty so im sure i can do it never been in the woods either can someone point me to a good retention pond where i dont have to get dirty  either


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 28, 2015)

I have an old DC plastic call that was given to me. It has called a few ducks to their death.

I think the family is a good Christian based family doing great things for folks. Well, maybe not the duck hunting community many would say but I don't sweat it and keep on keeping on doing my thing.

They may have gotten lots of new hunters interested in the sport but the real problem IMHO is the lack of guidance with these new comers  from older experienced hunters. You just don't see the older generation out in the boat with the new guys. Respect of others has been lost too.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Dec 28, 2015)

31 59'40.340N 81 05'15.35W 

There's plenty of ducks here....


----------



## b rad (Dec 28, 2015)

haha thats good coordinates gonna get the cia after u on posting that


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 2, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> I have an old DC plastic call that was given to me. It has called a few ducks to their death.
> 
> I think the family is a good Christian based family doing great things for folks. Well, maybe not the duck hunting community many would say but I don't sweat it and keep on keeping on doing my thing.
> 
> They may have gotten lots of new hunters interested in the sport but the real problem IMHO is the lack of guidance with these new comers  from older experienced hunters. You just don't see the older generation out in the boat with the new guys. Respect of others has been lost too.



Good post. But now you're gonna have all the true hardcore hunters telling you they learned everything on their own. Yet somehow in their process of learning without guidance, they never called too muc, too loud, called at divers, skybusted, set up too close. They did everything perfect, exactly by the imaginary waterfowl book.  

Many veteran hunters have forgotten they were once new guys too.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 9, 2016)

I think maybe the answer your looking for could be summed up like this... you see a camo shirt for $20.  The next shirt on the rack is the same shirt but has a "DC" logo on it and it sells for $40.  I think that's what rubs folks the wrong way.  I have a few of their products... some are good, some not so much.  Now, if this had been about Under Armor... Well...


----------

